# McGregor or Diaz?  Holly Holm or Meisha Tate?



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2016)

McGregor or Diaz so who do you have tonight?

Holm vs Tate who do you like?


----------



## marques (Mar 5, 2016)

Holm. 
McGregor...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2016)

I throw out there that I think Holm will win.  I am rooting for McGregor but feel that Diaz will own him on the ground.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 5, 2016)

McGregor and Tate are my picks.


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2016)

This was an excellent card.  Great fights all the way around.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 6, 2016)

So even at work, spoilers happen... Didn't see the fights, but I hear my picks were half right...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2016)

Great fights!


----------



## McBryde Mats (Mar 10, 2016)

a really good performance by all the athletes, great card!


----------

